# CO2 generator through electrolysis



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a crazy idea and did aliterate search. It's doable and people use oxalic acid as the medium. It's a solid, you can get around $5-$6 / pound. You can use as little energy as a AA battery to form CO2. I'm not sure how fast or much it generates CO2 but it's worth a test. We'd have to build a nifty PVC chamber, maybe with a clear acrylic tube to see what's going on inside. maybe a cheaper / readily available medium would be baking soda, NaCO3?

Forget the clunky irregular yeast or critic acid methods 
The only downside is to handle with care since these chemicals or the waste can irratate the skin. Also you'll produce O2 and H2 in the process since they need to be in a water solution.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

https://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/oxalic-acid.html 
It looks like something that was tried and dropped. I have never worked with oxalic acid for anything, as far as I can remember, so I would be reluctant to do this. But, I know from experience that if anyone can make this viable it is you!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I can use carbon rods as the anode & cathode to help in the corrosive environment. Funny I found another electrolysis CO2 generator that just use water and a carbon anode. I guess their thinking is O2 will bind with a C ion. Not sure it would produce too much CO2 since the Carbon is so strongly bonded. I have a CO2 sensor I can check on the CO2 output.


----------

